# Post workout shake carb source while cutting??? Dextrose or Maltodextrin??



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

Does it make a difference ??? Which would you have when cutting (if any)


----------



## StewieG (Nov 30, 2012)

?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't know if it makes a difference but I can definitely say it's not necessary..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Neither use kids cereals like coco pops


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

LOL looking at your Avi mate I dont think you need any advise !


----------



## minidorian (Nov 19, 2009)

waxymaze if you want lose weight


----------

